# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Экстатичное поведение.

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте.Не знаю, какой экстаз испытывают чистые преданные и почему в прошлом плакали и катались по земле,безудержно танцевали, а сейчас этого нет, будто экстаза меньше или в прошлом просто было принято себя так вести, а сейчас не принято. Или современные чистые преданные не так близки к этому из-за своего западного происхождения и того, что они не с рождения обо всем этом знают?
Или эти описанные безудержные танцы и катания по земле, на самом деле, были вполне осмысленной манерой выражения, и в то-время, было принято проявлять так какие-то эмоции?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Экстатические признаки – это, безусловно, не манера самовыражения. Это следствия, порождаемые определенными переживаниями. Например, когда человек сильно испугается, он может почувствовать «мороз по коже» («мурашки»). Что бы он ни делал, он не сможет сгенерировать подобные ощущения, постольку они являются реакцией, а не методом деятельности или способом самовыражения. 

Преданные могут скрывать свой экстаз (из «Нетара Преданности»):

«Известно восемь признаков экзистенциальной экстатической любви: оцепенение, испарина, вставшие дыбом волосы на теле, дрожь в голосе, трепет, изменение цвета кожи, слезы и опустошенность.
 Рупа Госвами дает этим восьми признакам следующее научное объяснение. Когда жизненная сила приходит в соприкосновение с землей, человек застывает в оцепенении. Когда эта же сила соприкасается с водой, у него льются слезы. Когда эта сила приходит в соприкосновение с огнем, преданного прошибает пот. Когда она соприкасается с небом (эфиром), преданный ощущает опустошенность. А когда она приходит в соприкосновение с воздухом, тело охватывает трепет, в голосе появляется дрожь и волосы на теле встают дыбом.
 Иногда эти симптомы проявляются внутренне, а иногда внешне. Чистый преданный всегда ощущает в себе эти признаки экстаза, но из страха перед посторонними, как правило, не проявляет их внешне.»

Преданный может сдержать испытываемый экстаз ради служения (из «Нетара Преданности»):

«Однажды, обмахивая Кришну, Дарука ощутил прилив экстатической любви к Нему, и признаки этой экстатической любви появились на его теле. Но он настолько серьезно относился к своему служению, что сдержал эти проявления экстатической любви, видя в них помеху своему служению. Он не придавал всем этим проявлениям экстаза особого значения, они появлялись у него помимо его воли.»

Спасибо Вам за Ваш интересный вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

